# Sleepy mice pictures (and other activities!)



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to share some pictures I grabbed today of Pearl, Oakley and the babies enjoying their new activity wall. So much fun to make and I can watch them play a lot easier without so much clutter on the floor.

Also grabbed a few of some cute sleeping positions and some... interesting sleeping positions lol.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

What a great idea!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I must agree with micurious, great idea! Must try that sometime.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cuties! ♥


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Awwwwww! So creative!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

